# Arrows!?!?



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

First off, not trying to start a war!! I know how this can turn into a this is better then that (like broadheads) and everyone has personal opinions!
My main question is what is a good "cheap arrow". 
I currently shoot beman ICs hunters and they shoot great, but I am tired of the price. 
I shoot a 340 spline arrow (28.5" draw 70lb pull) and am looking for a new arrow. I would like to get a dozen in the $60 range if it's possible. It don't want to explore on just junk. 
We all know that even just target shooting it's easy to ruin arrows! 
Is there a GOOD decent arrow in that price range or are we just screwed as hunters and have to cough up the $80-100+ for arrows now!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Get a jig and make your own or repair damaged ones. With the cost of them nowdays it would make them a little more than half price.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you are hurting arrows by next arrow hitting it, different aiming points for each shot helps.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You should always practice with the same type/brand arrow that you will be hunting with.

That said, as WB said above, aim at different spots to prevent damaging arrows already in the target.

TH


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

1. aim at different spots

2. You need to practice with identical arrows as you hunt with.

3. If you find a dozen good arrows for $60 please come back and tell us what kind and where you got them.

4. I have seen photos of the aftermath of someone shooting a damaged arrow that had been "fixed", you don't want to do that. Any money you saved will be spent at the ER plus a lot more.


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

*arrows*

Gold Tips are good, tough, no frills arrows at reasonable cost. $60 a dozen? I don't know if you can find anything decent for that. That's like used arrow price. Academy had the GT pre-fabs, but they weren't helical fletched.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> You should always practice with the same type/brand arrow that you will be hunting with.
> 
> That said, as WB said above, aim at different spots to prevent damaging arrows already in the target.
> 
> TH


^^^^^this

after my first robin hood i started aiming at different spots with each arrow.......it was expensive.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I admit I can't hunt anymore due to my back, but the last 6 years I hunted I got both bucks each year with a bow. I practiced with broad heads because I wanted practice to be like the real thing. The only difference was I didn't keep sharp new blades in. Even _near_ the previous arrow would take off fletching, so used different aim spot for each shot. Yes, I destroyed a lot of foam.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

No good cheap arrows. I learned the hard way practicing with Carbon Express Pile Drivers and then hunting with Easton Axis. Both were 340 spline arrows but right before a hunt a couple years ago, I shot a few of my hunting arrows to confirm pins sighted in and they were all way off. When I shot the Pile Drivers, they were right where I sighted them in at. Now I use last years hunting arrows as my practice arrows and just buy a half dozen new each year for hunting. Always the same type of arrows from the same manufacturer.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I practice with different arrows because 90% of shooting is form and technique. I do have my select few arrows that I hunt with and I even run one broadhead on each arrow to check its flight, then switch it to a new broadhead for hunting. 
I change aiming points and do all of that. My biggest question was just what is or who makes a good hunting arrow that won't break the bank?
I have seen several "off brands" fairly cheap and then it's the "name brands" in the 80-120 range...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Buy once cry once. I still have arrows that I bought 15 years ago. That said I shot FMJs and switched to black eagle carnivores this year.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I have used Stalker Xtremes from Cabelas for years. They're made by Beeman and branded with Cabelas stickers. I'm told they are the ICS hunter shafts, but whatever they are, they work great! Strong arrows, slick finish and bare shafts only run about $62 per dozen. In fact this weekend I picked up a couple of half dozen boxes with Blazer vanes for $25.99 each at the store, on a Christmas special.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have not bow hunted in a while, but I was shooting Deer Crossing Archery arrows for the longest. Not sure how much they run now days, and the current computer I'm on is blocking their website, but if I remember right, I used to pay about $60-$70 a dozen for their fletched and cut shafts. Install my inserts at the house and go shoot. I'm not an arrow snob, but they shot great for me and killed a few deer and pigs with them. I'd suggest checking them out and seeing what their prices are.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Black Eagle arrows are hard to beat. A dozen unfletched Outlaw shafts are about 70 bucks. They come with nocks and inserts. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

